# Night time snapper and strange visitor



## boda

We decided to do some night fishing last night. Between school and work my daughter has not been able to join us for any decent snapper trips this year. She asked about going after school so we headed out the Destin pass around 6:30 pm. We ran east to try a few natural bottom spots about 10 miles out. First couple spots were slow. Once decent black snapper, a few smaller snapper, and a few mingo. We decided to head a bit further and get anchored up before we lost day light. 

We ran another 5 miles and anchored on a large natural bottom area where we did quite well over the weekend. We caught lots of fish, but still mostly smaller snapper, a small scamp, and a few small sharks. We had a few really nice fish on and lost about 3 to a large shark.

We were about to call it a night when my daughter go bowed over with something big. After a few minutes of tug o war, she got the fish up to the surface and it was a nice snapper around 20 pounds. My daughter was exhausted after the fight. Between that, the bouncing seas, and the fact she had to be up for school at 6:00am we decided to call it a night around 10:00pm and start the long wet ride home.

We started running home. There was a decent 2' chop out of the west and the ride home was a bit bouncy and wet. The rods in the overhead rod holders were bouncing all around so I slowed the boat, turned to go with the waves, and move all the rods down to the cockpit. As I slowed the engines, I heard what sounded like a boat approaching us from behind. It was very cloudy to the South so the visibility was extremely low. I saw no lights, but all of a sudden could make out the image of a boat heading right at us with absolutely no lights on. All of a sudden the boat circled to the side up us, flipped on its lights, and 4 or 5 armed agents start calling over to us. As it turns out, it was US Customs. They said they were following us to see what we were doing. I told them we had finished fishing and were heading in. They simply asked how we did and what port we were heading to. They did not board, and when I asked them if we were good to go they said yes. With that, they took off really fast, immediately turned their lights back off, and headed off to the east.

I know they have radar, and night vision, but I was a bit surprised to see them running around in complete darkness. Obviously, it is much easier to sneak up on a target without lights, but I was just a bit surprised to have them run up on me like that. 

Have any of you guys had these encounters at night? I assume they are looking for drug runners, but was not aware we had much of an issue with that here in Destin out on the Gulf. Then again, I am sure a lot goes on that I do not know about. If they are not searching for drugs, what else is Customs doing out here?


----------



## Caddy Yakker

Probably drugs. Some fisherman found alot floating out of Destin pass last yr. I believe it was 48 kilos of cocaine!


----------



## bcahn

Wow, that's an experience of a life time! Glad to know someone is watching out though. Great report, now we need some pics of that RS!


----------



## gator7_5

no message


----------



## boda

Here is a picture.


----------



## boda

Not sure why the picture is sideways. The picture file on my computer is oriented correctly. 

Sorry.


----------



## my3nme

saw their boat yesterday in Orange Beach. I had a 1st last night and was boarded by the Coast Guard. Got my good as gold paper. Nice fish by your daughter


----------



## Fisherwill

Sounds like a great catch of illegal snapper in federal waters around the 10-15 mile mark!!!! I guess at night is the time to go when the feds are looking for drug smugglers.


----------



## tibiasterrible

*Funny*



Fisherwill said:


> Sounds like a great catch of illegal snapper in federal waters around the 10-15 mile mark!!!! I guess at night is the time to go when the feds are looking for drug smugglers.


 
Now thats funny


----------



## Gator McKlusky

he didnt say he kept any snapper.


----------



## boda

If you bothered to read my post, I said we ran 10 miles to the east. If you took a little geography lesson, you would realize that you can run 10 to 15 miles east of the Destin pass and stay in state waters. We were never more than 5 or 6 miles off the beach.

I joined this forum just after it started way back when. I quit posting 4 or 5 years ago because I thought it was so ridiculous how certain members just wait for every opportunity to jump all over someones post, accuse them of under sized or out of season fish, keeping too many fish, etc... Thought I would give it one more try. Thanks for letting me know some things never change.

It sure would be great if their was a fishing forum out there where people could actually post pictures of their trip, share information, and not be accused of breaking the law, or constantly criticized.

I am back to sitting on the sidelines.


----------



## jaster

Nice catch and report. Hate the bombers but it comes with the teritory


----------



## Magic Mike

Good report. Interesting encounter. Don't let the forum police scare you from posting anymore. No one really pays them any mind anyway.


----------



## Mac1528

Hey boda, don't let it bother you. Some folks just respond thinking they have all the info they need, but only know half the story. Keep up the great posts and looks like you got a great fisher gal there!!


----------



## phantomcc

Don't pay any attention to FisherWill. She hasn't been the same since her mom changed her name from Travis to Massengill.


----------



## Sharknado

that one was removed from open cooler in the background .. With more in the picture. He doesn't look very lively!!


----------



## boda

Sharknado,

Not sure what you are implying????

The picture was taken about 3 minutes after it was caught. My daughters boyfriend took pictures as soon as it was caught and then it was put in the cooler. My daughter checked the pictures and the lens was fogged making the pictures extremely blurry. I gaffed it in the bottom lip and lifted it out of the cooler so she could hold it better. I then took that picture with my phone.

Am I breaking some rule regarding length of time between catching and pictures????

As far as the other comments I appreciate them. Like I said before, my daughter is not able to fish with us as much as I would like between her school and work schedule. When she is able to join us, she almost always catches the largest fish. Can't figure out how she does it. I'm always pointing out to her what I think she is doing wrong, like jerking the hook, reeling too fast, etc.. yet she always comes through with the biggest fish of the day. Goes to show what little I know.


----------



## Gadan

You are so right every critic in the world must know something or nothing about fishing? Nice post I wish their were more fish pictures with the treads on this fishing form instead of every other subject in the world? Thanks for great post...


----------



## lastcast

Just let it roll Boda. There's some in every crowd. Usually the ones that don't fish or can't catch shit! Nice fish!:thumbup:


----------



## boda

Sorry to rant, but it is just completely pathetic how some idiots have to ruin what used to be a great forum. As I said, I was a member of this forum since shortly after it started. Keep in mind it was before camera phones, and unless someone bothered to carry a digital camera, most of the posts were text only. 

It was a great place to get reports, share information, and know how and what the other guys were catching. Over the years I have seen so many members drop off and stop posting very informative, and entertaining, reports because people would jump their crap, and make ridiculous, unfounded accusations. It used to mainly involve " that second snapper to the right looks about 1/4" too small". Next thing you know, the member would get so fed up they would quit posting. I got fed up and quit posting years ago myself. Thought I would give it one more try, and on the very first post, get accused of fishing in federal waters out of season, and violating some, I don't know what, unwritten rule regarding removing fish from the cooler to take a picture. What a fricking joke !!!!!!

If people want to argue, fight, and criticize, go hang out in the off topic or find another forum. You can argue politics, religion, sports, and even fishing all you want over there. Here's a novel idea, how about lets keep the fishing reports section to encourage people to post their reports and pictures and not run them off with ridiculous criticisms and unfounded accusations. Most of us use the forum because we like to see how the other folks are doing, and occasionally learn something new from someone else. I have been fishing the Gulf since the early 1990's but I still manage to pick up a new idea or strategy here and there reading others reports. It sure would be nice if people could post their info without having to think twice about subjecting themselves to the criticism.

Just my $ .02.


----------



## 24ft fishmaster

My very post on here was one negative response by someone I'm glad I ignored him because have learned so much by some great guys on here have many new friends and some awesome connections of captains on here also , great post especially getting to spend quality time with your daughter ! One extra note look back and look how many post these guys have Few! Look forward to hearing more of your post and tight lines!


----------



## scott44

They need a separate section on here you can post pics in that you would like fish handling or legal commentary on.That way more folks might post up pics of catches to share with others in the rest of them.


----------



## minkmaster

I don't care if he was 40 miles out. The Fed's are regulating things that have never belonged to them. Its funny a foreign boat can keep those fish but Americans cannot


----------



## sniperpeeps

Cool report, they keep running around in the dark like that they will end up tearing off some lower units on debris. Very nice ARS also, nice work!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snagged Line

I wish I knew how to photoshop, I would fill your cooler with a Jewfish........... Great report..


----------



## weedline

i dont get those who always want to accuse someone of breaking the law. i think its the ones who cant catch their ass. same thing with a commercial flounder guys post this week they accused him of having over his limit and hoped he got caught soon. if people asked questions rather than make accusations they might learn how to catch fish anyway nice catch we all know fish like that live in state waters


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt

Boda, I completely agree with you. I'm sure I'll get blasted by someone who has more posts than me, but Ive been quietly reading long enough to see how downhill this forum has spiraled. Sad that so many douche bags have to unnecessarily criticize and hate on people. Guess they have nothing better to do. Thank you for the post and the pic Boda!!


----------



## BuckWild

sniperpeeps said:


> Cool report, they keep running around in the dark like that they will end up tearing off some lower units on debris. Very nice ARS also, nice work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And we'll buy them new ones. They don't care.


----------



## WhyMe

Nice fish.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Sharknado

Just responding to gator saying you didn't say you were keeping snapper.. I'm not the only one that miss read your post about where you fished. I would assume running 10 to 15 miles to east would mean fishing nine to 12 miles offshore not 5 or 6 miles from the beach...Not trying to hate.. Just realize that snapper fishing ...during offseason for us bama guys is a touchy subject ... Interesting post about customs check...


----------



## boda

Sharknado,

Thanks for clarifying. Just got ticked off at the negative crap. Sorry for jumping on your comment. Didn't realize what you meant at the time.


----------



## deltacreekflies

I think the CUSTOMS guys are looking for Sex traffickers alot of young ladies from both our own countries and others being brought into all small coastal towns. They were probaly relieved to see a legit dad and daughter fishing trip. AS for all the naysayers and forum police .... go suck a deads dog's nose. I haven't made a report since back in may when I got accused of breaking the law catching chicken dolphin. Then someone did the math and appologized, then lectures came on how it was wrong to do in front of clients. HATERS going hate NAYsayers going to nay say. I cant blame you BODA for not posting any more reports or pics. Let it go back to the way it was before, you had to go fishing to find fish. Because when it was that was before people had to phone a friend and its suffice to say those guys probably wouldn't have won any Captains over to tell them where fish are, like the forum does. THATS My two cents.


----------



## BlueH20Fisher

I could care less what or where anyone catches a fish. Nothing ever changed because people blindly follow regulations or rules, just because they're told to. The bigger subject to me, is a boat running around in the night with no kind of light or identifying features. Whose to say it's not someone meaning you harm following you in the night? What if you felt there was a threat and were armed? Would they have opened fire on your vessel because they saw a weapon? Just the fact that they are out there patrolling is enough cause for concern, what do they know we don't? I know I wouldn't be comfortable hearing a boat running around me without being able to see it.


----------



## Mac1528

BlueH20Fisher said:


> ...The bigger subject to me, is a boat running around in the night with no kind of light or identifying features. Whose to say it's not someone meaning you harm following you in the night? What if you felt there was a threat and were armed? Would they have opened fire on your vessel because they saw a weapon?


I totally agree. Mine would have been in my hand at my side ready to use! I just hope those high speed boat jockeys know that. Just my 2¢.


----------



## Chapman5011

Why is it that law enforcement get to break the laws they enforce. 
Driving a vessel under power at night with no navigation lights is extremely dangerous and against the law. Why is it ok for them to do this and nothing done about it. 
Of coarse they will say it never happened. Which would be typical of a situation involving the government doing wrong or not following the rules.
Where am I confused here. 

The operators of the vessel should be written up for their dangerous operation of a vessel paid for with tax dollars. 
That's is extremely dangerous riding at traveling speeds at night with no lights, just to try and sneak up on someone fishing. Kind of ridiculous they resort to such dangerous and irresponsible tactics just to try to write a ticket.


----------



## cliphord

I can't believe they came up on you like that. They have night vision and they had to be watching you for a while. Sounds like they got bored but to me that is the wrong answer.


----------



## johnsonbeachbum

The military bases around here do not train only their own forces.
You were likely part of a training exercise.


----------



## Chapman5011

They still need lights. Training or not. 
Training means learning, and a learning captain shouldn't be traveling at night with zero navigational lights. Doesn't matter who they are. 
If they want the public to respect the law, they need to lead by example.


----------



## cliphord

Exercise or not, I question the captian of a law enforcement vessel that does not announce at least the approach of a potential boarding. They have many tools at their disposal and should abide by ROE.


----------



## submariner

interesting post. 1 I was not sure how night fishing was, sounds like I might try it. 2. Your girl might catch the biggest because she relaxes more. Thks for the picture and post. I understand Shark's comment, must hurt to be in Al for snapper fishing


----------



## tbaxl

Chapman5011 said:


> They still need lights. Training or not.
> Training means learning, and a learning captain shouldn't be traveling at night with zero navigational lights. Doesn't matter who they are.
> If they want the public to respect the law, they need to lead by example.


They are fully indemnified to do as the please when suspected illegal activity is taking place, go as a warden if he has ever run down a road at high speed at night with no lights on, I guarantee you he has. The surprise element is what catches bad guys, all we can hope for is they are frosty when the hunt is on.


----------



## BobJack

"I joined this forum just after it started way back when. I quit posting 4 or 5 years ago because I thought it was so ridiculous how certain members just wait for every opportunity to jump all over someones post, accuse them of under sized or out of season fish, keeping too many fish, etc... Thought I would give it one more try. Thanks for letting me know some things never change."

DITTO


----------



## boda

Been out of town for a few days but back at the computer.

The whole thing gets more concerning the more I think about it. When I first realized I had a boat running up on me with no lights in the pitch black my first thought was did I get in the middle of someones drug or other illegal activity? My first thought is they were approaching me to scare me, get me away, or who knows what else. It happened so quick I did not have time to react. When they actually turned on their lights they were only about 30 feet from me. I immediately could see it was some type of law enforcement, or someone doing a really good job to imitate law enforcement. In hind sight, I think it would have been a much greater courtesy, and much less concerning to myself and crew, if they would have kicked on their emergency / flashing lights when they were a 100 or so yards away, and it certainly would have been nice if they would have identified themselves immediately. After 2 or 3 minutes of questions, I finally asked them " Who are you? Marine patrol?" At that point they just answered " Customs" At that point I could finally make out the Homeland Security logo on the side of the vessel. Before I could ask another question they just gunned the boat, turned the lights back off and were gone.

All in all, I fully respect and support the job they do. I understand the need / reason for needing to stay invisible, but I would think any criminal with half a brain that was going to smuggle something would have radar and would still be able to detect an approaching vessel even if the lights were out. I obviously do not have radar, and they caught me by complete surprise. More importantly, I would think identifying who you are and why you are stopping me would be something they would stress to their agents / officers. Had I been carrying a fire arm, I could see a situation like that going really bad really fast the way they handled it.

I thought about trying to contact them and discuss the situation but I am sure that would be a futile effort. Just would hate to read in the news one day about some innocent boater firing shots, or worse yet, receiving return fire, from an unlit, unidentified customs boat in the middle of the night. Thinking back over it all, it could have gone bad very quickly.


----------



## sealark

I'll take a guess and say, Radar would do no good picking them up.


----------



## GAjohn

Sorry about the people who are quick to judge without knowing the facts. I can assure you for every 1 of them there would be 20 others complementing your catch here! 

That's very dangerous of them to run up on your like that. I would've assumed it was someone trying to boat-jack (is that a thing?) me! Had you been armed I can't imagine what would have happened.


----------



## sailor

A good HD radar would have picked them up, so you could have turned around with a big spot light. At that time they woud have turned on the blue lights and you could holster your arms.


----------

